# Newbie needs advice



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello all, Joe S, here from NJ. I have 3 Phrags in my small collection of orchids (18). One is a No ID that I actually got to flower last year & then my cat promptly ate the first flower on the plant & the rest of the buds blasted! I'm trying to reflower it this year. No luck Yet. My 2 Latest buys are from a grower in Denver, Colorado. I will try to post pics later. They are both caudatum hybrid type orchids crossed with besseae. The fist is Phrag Belle Hogue Point (Eric Young x caudatum). The second is Phrag Beaumont (Memoria Dick Clements x caudatum). Both came potted in rock wool, which I know nothing about. Should I repot into WALDOR Phrag & path mix or leave them alone? How often should I water/feed them? Does anyone use Calimag or Seaweed extract, how about Epsom Salts. All advice is welcome. Thank you in advance & stay safe. Joe Sullivan.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2021)

Welcome from NYC. I grow some Phrags too. Are they in straight rockwool (cubes)? If the roots are good they should be OK but, you have to flush occasionally so the salts don't concentrate too much. We use a seaweed extract in our fertilizing and Epsom salts too.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 2, 2021)

I have been growing caudatum for quit a few years. The next couple months is when they will set buds and bloom. As a windowsill grower day length and intensity will be increasing. Cool nights and you can’t overwater this time of year as long as sun is shining. They are susceptible to rot especially after reporting.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 2, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Welcome from NYC. I grow some Phrags too. Are they in straight rockwool (cubes)? If the roots are good they should be OK but, you have to flush occasionally so the salts don't concentrate too much. We use a seaweed extract in our fertilizing and Epsom salts too.


Eric, Thanks for the response. Yes both my Phrags are in the cubed rockwool. I'll keep a close eye on them


Duck Slipper said:


> I have been growing caudatum for quit a few years. The next couple months is when they will set buds and bloom. As a windowsill grower day length and intensity will be increasing. Cool nights and you can’t overwater this time of year as long as sun is shining. They are susceptible to rot especially after reporting.


Duck Slipper, Thanks for the info. I also grow on my window sill. I'll watch them. Joe S.


----------



## Ray (Feb 2, 2021)

Joe, the choice of potting medium is more about your growing conditions than it is about the plants. What works well in the Waldor greenhouse might not be good on your windowsill, and vice versa.

For phrags, you want an open and airy mix that stays moist.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ray said:


> Joe, the choice of potting medium is more about your growing conditions than it is about the plants. What works well in the Waldor greenhouse might not be good on your windowsill, and vice versa.
> 
> For phrags, you want an open and airy mix that stays moist.


Ray, thanks for getting back to me. This is my first experience with the rock wool. I had planned to repot them in the repotme Phrag & Paph mix. I'll see if the y do ok first. Joe S.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 3, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Eric, Thanks for the response. Yes both my Phrags are in the cubed rockwool. I'll keep a close eye on them
> 
> Duck Slipper, Thanks for the info. I also grow on my window sill. I'll watch them. Joe S.





PhragNewbie021 said:


> Ray, thanks for getting back to me. This is my first experience with the rock wool. I had planned to repot them in the repotme Phrag & Paph mix. I'll see if the y do ok first. Joe S.





NYEric said:


> Welcome from NYC. I grow some Phrags too. Are they in straight rockwool (cubes)? If the roots are good they should be OK but, you have to flush occasionally so the salts don't concentrate too much. We use a seaweed extract in our fertilizing and Epsom salts too.


Eric, do you use any shading on your windows for your Phrags? Do you think watering every third day is good for thePrags?. Thanks, Joe.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Eric, do you use any shading on your windows for your Phrags? Do you think watering every third day is good for thePrags?. Thanks, Joe.


I grow mostly besseae hybrids so open sun or lights, we water every day a little. We do full watering 3 times a week. We have about 200.


----------



## awesomei (Feb 4, 2021)

Mine are all in my greenhouse on the south side. Clear polycarb walls and translucent ceiling. Tons of bright diffuse light! They do great!
George


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 4, 2021)

NYEric said:


> I grow mostly besseae hybrids so open sun or lights, we water every day a little. We do full watering 3 times a week. We have about 200.


Eric, Thank you for the info. I will remove the shade that i put up.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2021)

The leaf color is a great indicator of light absorption. Not too light green is optimal.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 5, 2021)

I have a south facing window. I use caudatums, grande’s, and Sorcerers Apprentice to diffuse the direct light on the paphs. They are right in front of the window. The only time I have ever sunburned my Phragmipedium’s is outside. Approximately 2 ft. above all the plants is a 6 bulb T5. If they are in an open enough potting mix, I don’t think you can overwater (especially this time of year). I also turn down my thermostat in the evenings to 64-65’. Caudatums should be sending up bloom spikes in a couple weeks.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 5, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have a south facing window. I use caudatums, grande’s, and Sorcerers Apprentice to diffuse the direct light on the paphs. They are right in front of the window. The only time I have ever sunburned my Phragmipedium’s is outside. Approximately 2 ft. above all the plants is a 6 bulb T5. If they are in an open enough potting mix, I don’t think you can overwater (especially this time of year). I also turn down my thermostat in the evenings to 64-65’. Caudatums should be sending up bloom spikes in a couple weeks.


Thank you.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 5, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Thank you.


Are grande's & Sorcerers Apprentice different orchids placed in front of your phrags?


----------

